# Is this a disease or an injury



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

Here is a very short video of one of my male lemon jakes that has a raw mark on the top of his head. What could this be? I did notice some aggression between another jake and my star sapphire. Is this possibly an injury or is it a disease? Sorry this is the best pic i can get


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Agree not a clear picture but my thought is that it's a likely spot for an injury. Were you also going to post a vid? I think you should observe the mark over the next 2-3 days for changes, whether it begins to heal or else changes in a negative way.

If I were dealing with this I would maintain fresh, clean water in my tank, and table salt in the water to ward off infection in the case it's an injury.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I tried to attach the video but it was not allowed.

Thanks for your tips.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

ken31cay said:


> Agree not a clear picture but my thought is that it's a likely spot for an injury. Were you also going to post a vid? I think you should observe the mark over the next 2-3 days for changes, whether it begins to heal or else changes in a negative way.
> 
> If I were dealing with this I would maintain fresh, clean water in my tank, and table salt in the water to ward off infection in the case it's an injury.


How much table salt for a 75 gallon do you recommend?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I would add 1 tablespoon per 5 gal of tank water and maintain that for 5-10 days. Replace the amount of salt removed in your water changes.


----------

